# Thin layer of concrete



## jtcamp (Sep 14, 2009)

Hello 

New to the forum and glad to have found it. I have a question about concrete. I have a customer that wants to frame in an existing covered patio to create a closet. The existing slab however is about 1.5" lower than the house's slab. What is the best method for creating the same level between the two? I haven't done much work with concrete and I'm concerned and need some help. Certain type of concrete? What type of reinforcement, if any? Bonding agent? Thanks for any advice.

John


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Even your local HD carries the thin concrete and bonding agent. The stuff they have is good for as thin as 3/4"... Better places carry some that will go on as thin a s 1/2". The HD stuff is about $15 a bag. A one car garage at 1.5" will cost you at least $2,000.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

What about a P/T sleeper system with plywood?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

What's the final flooring going to be?

Mapei makes products designed for doing this that can go from feather edge to 4".

Here are their floor leveler products, best way to figure out what you need is to start with what the finished flooring will be.

http://www.mapei.us/


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

the size of the floor may move you in one direction or the other. the floor leveler for a large area could get expensive. your location is also important and try to describe conditions such as moisture in the area.


----------



## jtcamp (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for the responses so far. 

The area is 70 sq ft and the finished floor will be carpet. The patio exists at the highest elevation on the property, so moisture is running away from it. Am I wrong in thinking that the two floors need to be at the same height? 

I apologize, but I am new to some of this. For the last few years I have always worked along side of a professional and this most recent job is now in my hands. Thanks for all the help. 

John


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

You will have to deal with ground moisture migrating up through the slab and also your wall plates need to be 8" above grade.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

jtcamp said:


> Thanks for the responses so far.
> 
> The area is 70 sq ft and the finished floor will be carpet. The patio exists at the highest elevation on the property, so moisture is running away from it. Am I wrong in thinking that the two floors need to be at the same height?
> 
> ...


Gone to Mapei's website yet or still f'ing around? :no:

Apply one of the Planiseal versions (you will at least have to contribute enough to the solution to figure out which one you need) - Planiseal will eliminate the moisture migration issues in the concrete.

Frame it with double bottom plates made from PT.

Look at Ultratop which will level up to 2", and level the floor to the height of the existing floor.

After that is it going to be glue down or stretched carpet?


----------



## jtcamp (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you both. 

Mike-
Going to the website now...got the hint. :whistling

I was thinking of gluing down the carpet but open to suggestions.

John


----------

